# tires for 2500 Duramax with 8-hole chassis mount



## cravendawg (Aug 3, 2004)

It is time for new tires -- Does anyone have strong opinions for or against a particular LT 10-ply ? I am driving mostly I-95 and less off-road, and now fewer miles..... The Michelin LT XMS developed sidewall cracks after 35k and 3-1/2 years; I chose them for a quieter, easier ride. Previously, ran on Bridgestone V-Steel and got 51K out of them but they were a harder and noisier ride. I do not remember what the original equipment was, but those gave me 41k miles.
Thanks for any ideas/comments. Ginny


----------



## Dwayne McElrath (Mar 28, 2014)

I am running a set of Toyo Open Country HT on my F-250. Quiet and smooth ride looks like a tractor trailer tire not very good in wet off road situations though.


----------



## cravendawg (Aug 3, 2004)

I will take a closer look at Toyo's AT. Thank you for the input, D-MAC. Ginny


----------



## Joey Tamburin (Aug 3, 2015)

I run Nitto Grappler ATs on my F-250s. Gone through 5-6 sets over 3 trucks. I usually get 45k miles on a set.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Joey Tamburin said:


> I run Nitto Grappler ATs on my F-250s. Gone through 5-6 sets over 3 trucks. I usually get 45k miles on a set.


Ginny : we just put a set of these on Clint's Chevy 2500 PU last month and he is VERY pleased with them, the truck is over twelve yrs old and has had Michelin's,Toyo, Cooper, and Goodyear's

its an aggressive tread design but it seems to handle well at the training grounds and quiet enough around town


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Are these trucks you are all mentioning have Chassis mounted?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

2labs said:


> Are these trucks you are all mentioning have Chassis mounted?


our Chevy 2500 PU has an A.R.E. topper mounted, and will also pull a trailer during deer season, nowhere near the weight of a chassis mount


----------



## Jeb Becker (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a 2500hd and run bfg a/t get 40-50k a set,i dont have a chassis mount but have a slide in camper and cross the scales at 7k pounds on the rear axle.The bfg have one of the highest weight ratings thats why i went with them and being on the side of the road with a blowout aint no fun.Good luck with your choice


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

We run toyo AT2's on our f 250's at work. Really nice all terrain tire and we get great miles out of them. Lots of pulling skid steers, 3-4 days a week on average. We haven't had good luck at all with the bfg tires on the diesel trucks, but they do seem to do well on the gas burners.


----------



## cravendawg (Aug 3, 2004)

Joey, Thank you. I have not seen that tire - but will now take a look. Ginny


----------



## cravendawg (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey, Bon ! Glad to hear from you -- and thanks for the input. I like what you and Joey have to say about the Grapplers -- adding them to the list. Take care -- Ginny


----------



## cravendawg (Aug 3, 2004)

Jim Brantley - thank you for the help.


----------



## Remitaz (Oct 23, 2014)

I just got my second set of Michelin LTX AT2 from Costco - same type as first set lasted me over 70 K miles in a little over 6 years. They do great on highway, yet give me enough traction off road nice for 10 ply in my experience.


----------



## Wingshooter (Jan 30, 2014)

BF Goodrich KO2. An absolutely awesome tire and looks great also. Great traction in rain and snow and I didn't lose a mile in gas mileage.


----------

